# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2

## Arian

Когда же он выйдет. 


:eek:Video:eek:

----------


## Shoorick

Уже))

----------


## Hunta

Народ проблема, не могу разобраться со STEAM-ом, висит на обновлении, то тупо пропадает и всё!!!! Как поставить тоИИ? Что зря лицуху покупалИИИ?

----------


## Big Smoker

Игра - пустышка. За яркими спецэффектами и  красочной постановкой скрывается второсортный геймплей и глупый сюжет. Тем более удивительно, что толпы фанов выбирают игрой года именно CoD.

----------


## Mr(GRAF)

*Big Smoker*,  наоборот игра вещь

----------


## Urich

Игра конечно стоящая, но все киберспортивную составляющую зарубили. в MW 1 много было про команд и если бы производитель поддержал это направление (как сделало Valve в свое время с CS). А так провести врем норм.

----------


## ns-tonic

> Игра - пустышка. За яркими спецэффектами и  красочной постановкой скрывается второсортный геймплей и глупый сюжет. Тем более удивительно, что толпы фанов выбирают игрой года именно CoD.


Игру прошел за пару дней. Да, сюжет простой да и короткий.
Но уже 1,5 месяца рубаюсь по сетке. Просто оторваться не могу. Эта игра была сделана для мультиплея. Столько продуманных мелочей!!! Не жалею, что лицуху взял

----------


## moonlord

игрушка нормальная,только одно надоедает - это одни и теже карты, тяжело что ли разработчиками сделать хотя бы парочку новый карт и добавить их в обновление протсо так,во время мультиплеера карты повторяюсь раз в 30 минут,иногда ещё чаще

----------


## ns-tonic

*moonlord*
В конце апреля вроде обещают. Уже вышел мэппак для X-box. Теперь для PC ждем.:gamer:

----------


## moonlord

Ну уже конец апреля значит ждём:)Увидим будет или нет, и не попросят ли за него отдельную плату...

----------


## Мистер Вундсон

Вообще играть сложно жизни нехватает в перестрелке

----------


## Butterfly

Eur?gamer ИИИИИ, И? ИИИИ ИИ? Call Of Duty ИИИ ? ИИИ? 8 ИИИ.

? ИИИ ИИИИ Tesco ИИИИ ИИ, И? Call of Duty: Project Collossus.

ИИИИ?, И? И? ИИ? Modern Warfare 3 ИИИИИ ИИИ Infinity Ward ? Sledgehammer.

Activision Blizzard ИИИ ИИИ? ИИИИ ИИ ИИИИИ ИИ? И И?. 

http://nwoldgrowth.org/tag/months/

----------


## DonaldFrank

Call of Duty это уже совсем заезженная франшиза, которая вдоль и поперек пронизана политатой на тему "Америка спасает мир" и несет "Дермократию"

----------

